# Newly design sectional cable carrier



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

This is my new cart for the 1 1/4 sectional cable. Each length of my cable is 8'. This isn't quite done yet and I'll post completed pics also. This took me about an hour to complete as is. 

Couple reasons why I built this. The open air design allows the cables to dry off and this allows me to spray wd40 on the whole cables much easier than if the cable were in motorcycle tires. The cart also allows me to carry more cable. The arrangement as is, is 88' of cable with the 5/8 IC. I could easily carry this, dewalt and extension cord in one trip.


Another reason is this allows all the cables to be uncoupled without tangling. A tire or cart couldn't do this. If you decide to make your own, you can use rivets as I did but I think welding would be better. The cart came from Harbor Freight-$50, Steel stock,garden hose reel and rivets came from Home Depot-$20

For tomorrow I'll put a wheel on the handle so the back of the cart will go against my truck and I pick up the bottom and slide the whole thing in. Same thing as spartan or general concept. 

I'm also going to extend the "ears" of the hose reel so nothing can slide off. Also on the agenda is drilling some hole to place bungee cords.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice!
The only thing I can think of for an improvement would be a bucket with a drain that the ends go in to catch any water running out of the cables...
Open the drain outside before loading it in the truck...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I can smell what you're stepping in. I have the same thread on the ridgid forum. Gene mentioned something about this. My thought was to use a bucket instead of the metal cage.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That could work...
I'd just figure a way to drain it before tipping it back to load in the truck.

I use a drum machine and the drum has a drain on it...
Every once in a while I forget to drain it before loading up...
Arggg i hate when I do that! :laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks like EEL cable. They have a cage reel carrier for it holds 56 feet I just strap it to the two wheel dolly. Looks good but if it falls their going to spring out at you.

Ok you said you were going to add straps to it. It will hold good then.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Gear Junkie I really like your cart idea the more I look at it the more I like it. Thanks David


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So here's the final product. The "ears"extend so the cable doesn't fall off and I added the back wheel. The wheel is to help load and unload the cart from my truck. I decided against Rick's idea of an attached box. KISS was the goal here and the general toolbox seems to be in a good spot. 

I was kinda lazy and meant to add bungee cords but after unloading/loading the cart in my truck, I saw the cables didn't move even with no bungee cord. I also decided to use bolts instead of rivets for strength. Total price to make this was around $80.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

nice job gear!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks good Gear. I like to keep several sections together personally, but I can see where this setup would work nicely.:thumbsup:


----------



## ROSELLE PLUMBER (Jun 26, 2009)

:yes:nice wheels :yes:


----------



## racerx (Aug 29, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

VERY NICE SIR !! 

Let us know when you are going to mass produce /sell !!


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks like someone needs a welder 

Looks like a great idea, I just wonder how long the rivits will last.


----------

